# ASUS A8N-SLI My Logo help



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Dec 25, 2005)

ok so i tried to change the boot screen logo with Asus My Logo program and it successfully flashed the bios. but when i reboot my comp. there's no logo that i put in, and only the black screen with white text tht shows bios info., cpu speed, mem speed, etc.and continue loading OS. i checked the bios settings and boot screen logo is enable. does anybody know why? anybody has tht kind of problem? anybody how to solve this?


----------



## rcolting (Dec 31, 2006)

nyioo7@hotmail.com said:


> ok so i tried to change the boot screen logo with Asus My Logo program and it successfully flashed the bios. but when i reboot my comp. there's no logo that i put in, and only the black screen with white text tht shows bios info., cpu speed, mem speed, etc.and continue loading OS. i checked the bios settings and boot screen logo is enable. does anybody know why? anybody has tht kind of problem? anybody how to solve this?



HELLO THERE?

First download the bios (the new bios the better) for your motherboard and save and extract it to location you prefer on your hard drive. Open asus update, on the drop down arrow choose options then click next, on the environment settings check all the boxes dont leave it blank(this is very important, and I think this where you made it wrong), click next, from the drop down arrow choose update bios from file, click next, locate the bios file name where it been saved, click next, then it will open asus my logo. this time make sure any graphic picture you want to use as boot logo, convert the image or picture to 16 colors bitmap with dimension of 640x480 or just save it with out changing the dimension it will work fine. You can use microsoft paint that is included in the operating system(from start, all programs, accesories and then click on paint.) use this to convert the image(may be your own picture) you can convert it from(click file save as, on the drop down save type choose 16 color bitmap, save it with the name you like, then from the asus my logo it ask for an image as boot logo, open the converted image then select it, click next, it will do the rest , restart the computer it should show the image as boot logo.  It also change the color depth of the image not like RGB true color as the original, coz bios memory can only handle little data. happy computing xxxRobxxx


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Dec 31, 2006)

it's already solved like long time ago!! thanx for the reply anyway... i just didn't know how to close this thread........ but yeah thanx!!!


hehe.....posted on 12-25-2005, replied on 12-31-2006!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahha


----------

